

Ask HN: If you have nothing to hide will you use "Hemlis"? - ForFreedom


======
stocktradr
Possibly. What would deter me is having to convince the people I communicate
often to use it as well.

If it was something as simple as adding an extension to a text messaging
system (much like an extension for Chrome) then I would be extremely likely to
use it but I have a feeling that it would be really complicated to do that.
Hope this helps!

~~~
ForFreedom
Adding an extension is an excellent idea hoping they do that. But they are
working on a total messaging system.

------
gyardley
If I have nothing to hide, I'll use whatever the people I want to communicate
with are using.

If that's Hemlis, I'll use Hemlis. If it's not, I won't.

